# Canon shows off concept cameras at CP+



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 28, 2019)

> The CP+ show in Yokohama, Japan started today and the Canon booth is full of the usual gear, along with some concepts that Canon has shown off in the past and mentioned in their last fiscal reports. The folks at DCWatch decided to show off the concepts.
> The concept cameras are for various consumer needs. The first one is the Soto Asobi Camera, which is aimed at the action camera user as it’s waterproof and will survive a 6-foot drop onto concrete. Pricing for these cameras will be around $100.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Woody (Feb 28, 2019)

The Soto Asobi and Kids MIssion cameras look cool to me. I'll get one of each if they are ever sold.


----------



## mestes1999 (Feb 28, 2019)

Cool. Where's the G7X Mark 3???


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 28, 2019)

didn't they show the same concepts at photokina just a few months ago?


----------



## Kit. (Feb 28, 2019)

Not a pony.

Sad, but expected.

Canon is *******


----------



## LDS (Feb 28, 2019)

I just found a little creepy a camera that shoots automatically your life and uploads it, and the easy to use 100-400 lens... a peeper's dream 

But I like the kid-oriented "ILC" form factor idea (with no I, OK, they're still kids) - to make them used to a "true camera".... 

But still, where's the "Hello Kitty" camera dedicate to cat photography???


----------



## ethanz (Feb 28, 2019)

LDS said:


> But still, where's the "Hello Kitty" camera dedicate to cat photography???



Maybe it would make the cats feel at ease and let us photograph them more?


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm actually hopeful the Kids Mission Camera becomes a deliverable product. I'd love to scoop up a few of those for my nieces and nephews. They have a Kodak Printomatic (aka Polaroid Snap) already, but they burn through the ZINK paper at an alarming rate, so the camera fun is usually a short-lived experience.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Not a pony.
> 
> Sad, but expected.
> 
> Canon is *******


Only 4 comments till a "Canon is *******" statement..... not bad! The more it is hated in this forum, it seems the better it sells......


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2019)

LDS said:


> But still, where's the "Hello Kitty" camera dedicate to cat photography???



I agree! A 1DX2 with a 600F4 is too much for a housecat to carry around, but to be fair, Canon has had some success in the past with cat cameras.


----------



## haggie (Feb 28, 2019)

All very nice concepts. 
Although I would much rather have seen that Canon introduced the 7D Mk III and offered theis cropped action clients a step up in technology.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 28, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Only 4 comments till a "Canon is *******" statement..... not bad! The more it is hated in this forum, it seems the better it sells......



I think Kit was being sarcastic.


----------



## LDS (Feb 28, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Maybe it would make the cats feel at ease and let us photograph them more?



Probably not, but it would make users feel better... 

Unless it can deliver food or something alike also.



Don Haines said:


> I agree! A 1DX2 with a 600F4 is too much for a housecat to carry around, but to be fair, Canon has had some success in the past with cat cameras.



You see, there are clear ergonomics issues.... as usual, Canon doesn't listen to its users....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2019)

LDS said:


> I just found a little creepy a camera that shoots automatically your life and uploads it, and the easy to use 100-400 lens... a peeper's dream
> 
> But I like the kid-oriented "ILC" form factor idea (with no I, OK, they're still kids) - to make them used to a "true camera"....
> 
> But still, where's the "Hello Kitty" camera dedicate to cat photography???


Lots of those already, just google it.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 28, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Only 4 comments till a "Canon is *******" statement..... not bad! The more it is hated in this forum, it seems the better it sells......


It would sell _even better_ if Canon could _actually release_ it.

I mean, G7X III.


----------



## melgross (Feb 28, 2019)

Is there a real market for this stuff these days? Yeah, yeah, I know some people will buy these things, but that’s doesn’t make a market. Cheap digital cameras have been dying for years now, and will continue to do so.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 28, 2019)

melgross said:


> Is there a real market for this stuff these days? Yeah, yeah, I know some people will buy these things, but that’s doesn’t make a market...


If people buy things, that’s pretty much what a market is.


----------



## LDS (Feb 28, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Lots of those already, just google it.



Probably, but not from Canon, IIRC - anyway the pink camera in the article headline looks to have a cat mode, it could be enough.

Just, when I first saw it, I was afraid it was the new G5X II...


----------



## mensaf (Feb 28, 2019)

When's the next big trade show? Mid-March? If they don't announce the G7X MK III within the next month, I'm going to have to go with the RX100 soon. I know I'm not alone here.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 28, 2019)

Just "gave" an old point and shoot (Canon, of course!) to my 5 yr old Grandson. He now goes on "photo shoot" walks with me and we critique his images at home. I have looked at cameras for kids and nothing quite fits what I think he would need. I'd like to see this concept camera come to market.


----------



## Buck (Feb 28, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I agree! A 1DX2 with a 600F4 is too much for a housecat to carry around, but to be fair, Canon has had some success in the past with cat cameras.
> View attachment 183352
> View attachment 183353


the cats are actually returning these due to no tilty / flipping screen, poor image quality at high iso and poor dynamic range. they also had issues with erogamics and evo


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 28, 2019)

Josh Leavitt said:


> I'm actually hopeful the Kids Mission Camera becomes a deliverable product. I'd love to scoop up a few of those for my nieces and nephews. They have a Kodak Printomatic (aka Polaroid Snap) already, but they burn through the ZINK paper at an alarming rate, so the camera fun is usually a short-lived experience.



Pffft! That thing is dead on arrival if it doesn't offer full frame 4k and 25 stops of dynamic range. We both know your nieces and nephews will move to the Sony system if Canon disappoints them again!


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Feb 28, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Pffft! That thing is dead on arrival if it doesn't offer full frame 4k and 25 stops of dynamic range. We both know your nieces and nephews will move to the Sony system if Canon disappoints them again!



So true!  It better have dual card slots too, otherwise I'm wasting my money!


----------



## degos (Feb 28, 2019)

unfocused said:


> If people buy things, that’s pretty much what a market is.



Normally we assume that 'market' means 'viable market'

If Canon only sold 100 of these Mission cameras we could say there wasn't a market for them.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2019)

degos said:


> Normally we assume that 'market' means 'viable market'
> 
> If Canon only sold 100 of these Mission cameras we could say there wasn't a market for them.


We have bought many things at work which have had the serial number 1, and most of those items have had a market of less than 100


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 28, 2019)

We asked for a pro-grade weather-sealed dual slot 60Mp EOS R. And they give us these toys. Only waterproofness is delivered. Canon, will you ever listen? I'm switching to Lego.


----------



## wanako (Feb 28, 2019)

I want that Kids Mission one for my kid SO MUCH!

It looks really cool and I love the concept of it. It'll help kids develop their eye.


----------



## espressino (Mar 1, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Pffft! That thing is dead on arrival if it doesn't offer full frame 4k and 25 stops of dynamic range. We both know your nieces and nephews will move to the Sony system if Canon disappoints them again!



The Kids Mission Camera is going to be the first ILC with IBIS _and_ optical stabilisation and the pros will go totally bananas because they'll have to wait until 2030.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 1, 2019)

Speaking of cats, did you see the back of the kid camera? "Cat Feeling"


----------



## jvillain (Mar 1, 2019)

So ah ... what happened to the photographers that were holding those cameras?


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 1, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I agree! A 1DX2 with a 600F4 is too much for a housecat to carry around, but to be fair, Canon has had some success in the past with cat cameras.
> View attachment 183352
> View attachment 183353


Got nervous thought it was a IDXMKII for a second


----------



## JonSnow (Mar 1, 2019)

Instead of this nonsense i need info if the new rf 70-200 is a pump design or not. No interviewer i saw has asked that yet.....


----------



## LDS (Mar 1, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I'm switching to Lego.



A Lego camera system can be painful in low-light conditions....


----------



## bf (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice concepts, the kid ones sound more genuine with some Canon DNA to me.


----------



## tarjei99 (Mar 1, 2019)

haggie said:


> Although I would much rather have seen that Canon introduced the 7D Mk III and offered theis cropped action clients a step up in technology.


Everybody but you knows that the 7D cameras are announced in late August. Unfortunately, not every year.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 1, 2019)

GoldWing said:


> Got nervous thought it was a IDXMKII for a second


Dont worry its just an oversized cat and not a hyena.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 1, 2019)

JonSnow said:


> Instead of this nonsense i need info if the new rf 70-200 is a pump design or not. No interviewer i saw has asked that yet.....



It looks like it extends. In some of the pictures you can see a raised switch on the other side. Usually, that's a lock switch.


----------



## roguewave (Mar 1, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Pffft! That thing is dead on arrival if it doesn't offer full frame 4k and 25 stops of dynamic range. We both know your nieces and nephews will move to the Sony system if Canon disappoints them again!



Unless they frequent these forums... then they know that "real photographers" don't care about DR, 4k, IBIS, fps, dual slots and so on, only about Canon color science (as long as Canon has the lead there) .

I know you are joking, but it sounds like your expectations for a $2000+ photo tool don't go beyond a kids' toy camera that costs 20 times less?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2019)

melgross said:


> Is there a real market for this stuff these days? Yeah, yeah, I know some people will buy these things, but that’s doesn’t make a market. Cheap digital cameras have been dying for years now, and will continue to do so.


But perfect for introducing a toddler to photography due to the tough build. My grandson is all over my gear when I get it out. One could deduce that there is a market or it won't be made.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Just "gave" an old point and shoot (Canon, of course!) to my 5 yr old Grandson. He now goes on "photo shoot" walks with me and we critique his images at home. I have looked at cameras for kids and nothing quite fits what I think he would need. I'd like to see this concept camera come to market.


Exactly what these are for. Good fun with the grand kids! My protege is almost two. Another couple of years and I can't wait!


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 1, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Exactly what these are for. Good fun with the grand kids! My protege is almost two. Another couple of years and I can't wait!


Just printed a pic of his juice package that he snapped. He wants to frame it and hang it in his room. BTW, it is well-exposed. 

Hope he does not get GAS!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Just printed a pic of his juice package that he snapped. He wants to frame it and hang it in his room. BTW, it is well-exposed.
> 
> Hope he does not get GAS!


Mine will want to macro and closeup his hundreds of Hot Wheels. Grand kids add whole other dimension to the fun and helps me keep my perspective fresh. I do a lot of work with teens through a charity and it is a blast working with them. They have ideas I'd have never thought of on my own.


----------



## dtaylor (Mar 1, 2019)

JPAZ said:


> Just printed a pic of his juice package that he snapped. He wants to frame it and hang it in his room. BTW, it is well-exposed.
> 
> Hope he does not get GAS!



"But grandpa, my subject requires shallow DoF and this is the sharpest zoom lens out there right now!"

You'll be ordering him an R with a 28-70 f/2 by the end of the month.


----------



## Pape (Mar 2, 2019)

kids camera looks bit boring ,so few buttons. 
I bet toddlers would find d1x2 more intriguing and its stronger too +better battery life


----------



## haggie (Mar 2, 2019)

tarjei99 said:


> Everybody but you knows that the 7D cameras are announced in late August. Unfortunately, not every year.



Thank you for your helpful and kind words. 
For your information, there have been quite several rumors about when the 7D Mk III was to be announced. For instance, there have been several rumors a while back that the 7D Mk III would be announced in March 2018. 
It was a [CR1], but nonetheless you can perhaps share your elaborate knowledge and wisdom with _*Canon Rumors Guy *_because apparently you have inside knowledge that what he wrote was completely impossible.


----------



## Architect1776 (Mar 2, 2019)

Actually a fun party camera. Looks like a toy so it will not intimidate and people will have fun with it around.
With some wifi for the kids camera it would appeal to a large market segment.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 2, 2019)

Shoots in FF 8K. LOL


----------



## mestes1999 (Mar 4, 2019)

So this is the ONLY news from CP+?


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 4, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> "But grandpa, my subject requires shallow DoF and this is the sharpest zoom lens out there right now!"
> 
> You'll be ordering him an R with a 28-70 f/2 by the end of the month.


At some point, it will be time for that serious discussion. You know, the one about DR ...............


----------



## melgross (Mar 5, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> We have bought many things at work which have had the serial number 1, and most of those items have had a market of less than 100


If it’s some expensive piece of specialized gear, yes. But not this. I bought a 70mm camera that shot from 70mm motion picture film for my film studio clients. A complex piece of gear that cost $75,000 back in the early 1990’s. There weren’t too many of these made.

But this is just cheap stuff. I doubt if it will have a real market.


----------



## melgross (Mar 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> But perfect for introducing a toddler to photography due to the tough build. My grandson is all over my gear when I get it out. One could deduce that there is a market or it won't be made.


Unfortunately, no. Just because they think there is a viable market doesn’t mean that there is one. The reason why all of this disappeared is, as we all know, the smartphone. Even really cheap smartphones can take useful photos, particularly for young children. They’re better than these cameras because of the software.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2019)

melgross said:


> Unfortunately, no. Just because they think there is a viable market doesn’t mean that there is one. The reason why all of this disappeared is, as we all know, the smartphone. Even really cheap smartphones can take useful photos, particularly for young children. They’re better than these cameras because of the software.


I tend to agree with you.

I have friends who have given their kids the old cell phone (no SIM card) to use as a camera. Apparently the ease of putting bunny ears and whiskers on your pictures is a good thing....


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 5, 2019)

melgross said:


> Unfortunately, no. Just because they think there is a viable market doesn’t mean that there is one. The reason why all of this disappeared is, as we all know, the smartphone. Even really cheap smartphones can take useful photos, particularly for young children. They’re better than these cameras because of the software.


Nah. Not for learning the craft they aren't. Besides, I'm not going to hand a 3 year old a smartphone so it can be dropped and the screen cracked. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 6, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Not a pony.
> 
> Sad, but expected.
> 
> Canon is *******


I'm convinced the Sony A 9 has a better DR and more fps.
The pros will massively boycott this Canon and enter Wonderful Sony World.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 6, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> I'm convinced the Sony A 9 has a better DR and more fps.
> The pros will massively boycott this Canon and enter Wonderful Sony World.


Agreed!

Without a hello Kitty version, no pro will touch these cameras. This children's camera is only fit for kids!


----------



## melgross (Mar 7, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Nah. Not for learning the craft they aren't. Besides, I'm not going to hand a 3 year old a smartphone so it can be dropped and the screen cracked. To each his own, I guess.


3 year old children aren’t going to “learn the craft”. They’re going to shoot some terrible photos, and occasionally, totally due to luck, the rare good one, which their parents will declare is due to the great eye of the child.

An old smartphone that isn’t worth much, not connected to LTE is perfectly fine. It can be years out of date. Put it in a case so it doesn’t break.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 7, 2019)

melgross said:


> 3 year old children aren’t going to “learn the craft”. They’re going to shoot some terrible photos, and occasionally, totally due to luck, the rare good one, which their parents will declare is due to the great eye of the child.
> 
> An old smartphone that isn’t worth much, not connected to LTE is perfectly fine. It can be years out of date. Put it in a case so it doesn’t break.


I disagree. Do what YOU wish. I'll do what I wish. Like I said, "To each his own." I prefer not to live in the world of low expectations based on age at either end of the age scale 0-110. 3- 8 year olds are fully capable of learning a whole lot. A $50-$100 camera is perfect for what I plan. A phone absolutely is not. I was building Heathkit electronic projects when I was 6, soldering and all.


----------



## LDS (Mar 7, 2019)

melgross said:


> 3 year old children aren’t going to “learn the craft”.



I think the children camera is aimed at children above 3 years - the UI may need basic reading skills, beyond the images. Anyway for children watching parents using cameras getting one that looks like the "grown-up" ones, and really working, could be really welcome - and if the camera software is done well, it could really teach the basic craft.

The drawback, unlike for example the Instax, is the result is not printed out immediately - the camera has a print button, maybe Canon would like to sell its instant printer as well, ? - although that makes it cheaper to run.

Anyway, I see the Instax has an Hello Kitty version, thereby Canon is *******!

Update: I just saw that today in Italy the most sold camera on Amazon is the 4000D. It looks a market for cheap low-end cameras does exist.... and I think not a small percentage of them was bought for young people.


----------



## melgross (Mar 7, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I disagree. Do what YOU wish. I'll do what I wish. Like I said, "To each his own." I prefer not to live in the world of low expectations based on age at either end of the age scale 0-110. 3- 8 year olds are fully capable of learning a whole lot. A $50-$100 camera is perfect for what I plan. A phone absolutely is not. I was building Heathkit electronic projects when I was 6, soldering and all.


Nobody is telling you to do what you don’t want to. I said something. You said something. You don’t have to get defensive about it.


----------

